

Ask HN: Is RSS dying? - nbashaw

What do you think?
======
Sodaware
Nope, just the way it's consumed is changing. Rather than installing a
dedicated reader, people can just follow an RSS feed via Facebook or Twitter.

~~~
nbashaw
Yes, but following something on Twitter or Facebook doesn't guarantee you'll
see what you've subscribed to. It's so transient!

I'm finding it difficult to replace RSS with that.

